# 323Bh Where's The Water Pump?



## Shawntoone

I have my unit out and hopefully using it in a week. The question I have is from looking at some videos they show the access to the water pump under the carpet step in the front bedroom, but I cannot get it to come loose when I pull on it. The book says nothing about location. Just curious for to know for next years winterization and for maintenance.
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## GRegh

Shawntoone said:


> I have my unit out and hopefully using it in a week. The question I have is from looking at some videos they show the access to the water pump under the carpet step in the front bedroom, but I cannot get it to come loose when I pull on it. The book says nothing about location. Just curious for to know for next years winterization and for maintenance.
> Thanks,
> Shawn


You are looking in the right place. On the driver's side of the trailer under that step by the closet and drawer between the bed and the wall. Mine won't come completely loose either, but I haven't needed to gain access to it. I just wanted to know where it was. It seems like there are some decorative snap covers that match the carped closely which might cover a screw which might allow access. The step seems to be jammed by the bed and the wall. I wanted to use it for winterization, but I used a different method. It sure would be nice if they would give us a tour of a stripped down trailer to see where everything is or at least a diagram showing everything.

Good luck. We are anxious about getting our trailer out too!

-Greg


----------



## H2oSprayer

I believe that GRegh is on the right track, but I'll add a bit more detail. Some have a button head covered screw on the edge nearest the cabinetry while some don't. If you find that you do, simply use a flathead screwdriver to pop the cap off to expose the slot for the screwdriver. If you totally remove the screw then thread it back in a few turns, you can use it to lift the cover. If your is like our last two outbacks, you will need to lift the bed and pull on the screw / carpet nearest the cabinetry back toward the rear of the camper, using the carpet as a hinge. If you are not totally sure you are in the correct location for the pump, turn it on and listen to where the sound is coming from!

EDIT: Hey Greg....I just noticed your location. Where about's in the Chicagoland area? We are over in Rockford.


----------



## millard1028

Shawntoone said:


> I have my unit out and hopefully using it in a week. The question I have is from looking at some videos they show the access to the water pump under the carpet step in the front bedroom, but I cannot get it to come loose when I pull on it. The book says nothing about location. Just curious for to know for next years winterization and for maintenance.
> Thanks,
> Shawn


You are in the right area and on mine (2015) there is no screws or snaps. The bed holds it down,you have to lift the bed up a little to get the cover off.


----------



## Leedek

Comparing the 323BH and the 301BQ, they look about the same when it comes to places the pump may be. Outbacker Insomniak has a mod that shows his water pump location. Check his gallery photo: Insomniak Pump

May be a private message to Insom and he'll show you the secret location.


----------

